# Any Value Here



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 4, 2015)

I got this free today from I guy that knows I like bikes but this is not my thing,any value as a bike or parts? Missing some parts maybe and plastic sides are just in place all hardware is long gone but easily found at hardware store.Rims say made in USA .


----------



## thebigorangecat (Jun 4, 2015)

It's value is Free, well you asked for it!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 7, 2015)

In 1997, $50. Today, the value would be the joy a kid gets from it after you donate it.


----------



## vincev (Jun 7, 2015)

Let the kids have fun and ride the heck out of it.


----------



## Duchess (Jun 7, 2015)

I think I remember kids with these, but they were after my time so I didn't get to mock them. Didn't they make noise, too? Might be interesting to convert to electric (but probably not worth the money). I'm sure somebody somewhere thinks it's "old-school cool".


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 8, 2015)

Have tried to give it to neighbor hood kids parents all say no more bikes in the garage,any cabers in sw ohio know of a kid that would love to have it pm me and its yours,not perfect but rideable and free


----------



## MBlue6 (Jun 11, 2015)

A Roadmaster MotoCykes. My first new bike was a 16" version in yellow. (I am only 23) I had a lot of fun on it and I still have it. If you were closer I would add it to my small collection of them. Hope some kid gets some joy out of it like I did with mine.


----------



## indiana dave (Jun 12, 2015)

Too cool to throw away... Fix it up and give it to a nephew, little brother, cousin, friends kid...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 12, 2015)

It found a home Weds night ,gave it to a co workers 7 yr old son.Bike had been in pieces for years good to see it getting used again and a kid enjoying it


----------



## indiana dave (Jun 12, 2015)

Cool!


----------

